
System requirements - bifrost
https://www.chase.com/digital/resources/privacy-security/security/system-requirements
======
bifrost
The TLDR on this is -> I tried to login to my Chase account today, I've been a
customer for over a decade or so and this wasn't an unusual occurrence. It
kept redirecting me to use the Android/iOS app or check the system
requirements. I tried a couple times, I even used a different browser. Lo and
behold I found out that they don't support my operating system for some reason
(I use FreeBSD) and they also don't support Linux. I'm tempted to close my
Chase accounts but I kinda like getting Amazon points. This reminds me of the
1990s...

I should add, installing a user agent switcher lets me login, so they're just
being rude.

~~~
taylodl
The browser is the platform. It's very surprising to see a Fortune 20 company
making this a requirement in 2019?

~~~
teilo
Generally that means they are more likely to do something this bone-headed,
not less. Especially if they are a bank.

------
jxcl
I am still able to log in to my chase account with Firefox on Debian. I don't
have any user agent switching going on.

------
joekrill
All they are saying here is "these are the browsers/OSes we can offer support
for, and that we test our site with". I mean they specifically say:

> Some features and functions may not operate properly with unsupported
> browser versions.

I don't understand why folks are so surprised this works elsewhere, or why
anyone is getting super upset about this. If they were filtering based on user
agent and explicitly _preventing_ it from working for you when it otherwise
probably would, _then_ I could see the issue (ahem Apple icloud, anyone?). But
this isn't that.

~~~
hundchenkatze
I don't think anyone posting that it's working for them is surprised. Many
were refuting the original title, which claimed that Chase had banned non-
Windows and non-macOS users from logging in.

edit: punctuation

~~~
joekrill
Ah the title changed? That makes sense, then. I only saw it as "System
requirements".

~~~
bifrost
yep, I posted with a different one.

------
ziddoap
I looked briefly but wasn't able to find a posted reason for the requirements.
Are you aware of why these requirements were put in place?

What an odd thing to see from a webpage in 2019.

~~~
bifrost
I looked, it appears to be "management is braindead" so I don't have a lot
more than that. I've also tweeted at them so we'll see what they come up with.

------
hundchenkatze
I was able to log in with Firefox from Linux, no user-agent switching.

A similar claim was made against Apple recently.[0] In that case the redditor
was able to log in at a later time. Maybe you triggered a false positive in
their security checks.

edit: Chase has had this "ban" against *nix in place since 2016 [1].

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/atc0av/apples_apple_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/atc0av/apples_apple_id_management_site_blocks_linux/)

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160731113350/https://www.chase...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160731113350/https://www.chase.com/digital/resources/privacy-
security/security/system-requirements)

~~~
bifrost
I used the site a few months ago, this is a recent change. IE: I login and pay
my credit card regularly...

------
bjnord
I wonder if the "Required operating systems" (Windows / Mac OS X) is really
true. Just checked again with my Chromebook (Chrome OS 72) and it worked fine,
as it has been.

------
kuhhk
The linked page includes Mac OSX Yosemite as an option, and I've logged into
Chase with a Mac for years. This title doesn't sound correct...

~~~
lainga
What's the difference between OS X and OSX Yosemite?

~~~
paste0x78
OSX was used originally to just describe version 10, a big change to the OS
which broke backwards compatibility. Now its used loosely to describe any
version above 9.

Each point version of OSX has a codename, Yosemite is v10.10. The latest
version 10.14.x has the name Mojave.

Apple recently rebranded OSX to macOS, possibly to have a version number
higher than 10 some day.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS#Mac_OS_X](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS#Mac_OS_X)

~~~
jsgo
> Apple recently rebranded OSX to macOS, possibly to have a version number
> higher than 10 some day.

that may be, I figured it had more to be in line with tvOS, watchOS, and iOS.
having somethingOS for everything except for one being OSsomething just seemed
oddball enough for them to want to bring it in line.

In theory you could have 10.1234567890 for a release and retain OSX if that
was the concern. I think everyone would hate them for it, but I don't think
there's anything preventing it.

------
aboutruby
Pretty sure this is only to point out that they don't support Linux.

I really can't see any company say that they support "Linux" for their website
with all the different flavors out there. Probably the best they can do is
support some versions of Ubuntu but even that could incur a large cost. Or
like most websites, not specify an operating system and let the browsers do
what they do best.

------
kj4ips
I am able to login with Firefox 64.0.2 on fedora. If they are doing user-agent
filtering, they either don't target me, or they backed it off due to the
hitrate.

~~~
bifrost
likely.

------
mcstafford
This typifies my most common use of VirtualBox.

[https://www.virtualbox.org](https://www.virtualbox.org)

------
abalos
This seems like it might have been a bug. Yesterday I saw this issue on Chrome
+ Linux and am now able to log in.

------
JohnFen
So, in other words, Chase is no longer offering a web presence. Good to know.

------
ydnaclementine
also affects android?

~~~
jsgo
presumably iOS as well, though in both cases they have native Chase apps which
they'll push you towards.

